# gambits secret to help coughs and head colds and oils



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

with flus and colds and all kinds of nasty virus running around like the LA riots at this time of the year it wont hurt to have alittle info to help you and love ones
chest rubs vix and other brands people will rub them on the chest and at times even on the face area neck and so forth to help coughs
give you a better trick that will work faster and 100% of the time
you need some one to explain this better then me I am way to dumb to even try but here is info
first rub's don't waste time on the chest use it on the bottom of the feet the arch and between youre toes and even a little on top but the bottom should get the most of it then put heavy socks on then go lay a egg some where for a few good hours this is best before you go to sleep
if you do need to walk around use plastic wrap or plastic bags on the feet then put heavy socks on just make sure you have the plastic on for short time and not air tight they need to breath , like I said this is best when you are snoring for 2 or more hours
same for head colds put the rub under the chin and around the adenoids and the back of the neck even a dab under the nose but you can end up tasting vix when the nose starts to run for finish line and end up tasting it :sad:
now dark teas green or herbal can help but give them a kick in the googles so try using these items
real lemon are good but there are also some essential oils that can help lavender oil mint oil orange oil grape fruit oil <--awful taste oil
oils are cheaper 1 drop is a lot then you think and a small bottle can run about 7-9 dollars ware a fresh lemon we say cost how much? that lemon oil itself is about 6 drops now a bottle small has about 300 or so depending so do the math
math makes gambits head hurt 
raw honey has antibacterial properties and yes if you have a cut this can help a infection 
fresh ginger is also great I not tried the oil one yet but if its like the others 1 drop can be way to much to handle or large class of drink
sniffing oils peppermint or water mint can help clear passageways of the nose not much but it helps 
my potion is a container that can hold 2 cups 
2 cups hot water to 3-4 tea bags earl grey a good brand lipton is good and has a wonderful taste 
slice of fresh ginger and a cinnamon stick, once they hang out for a few remove them all and reuse the cinnamon stick and even the ginger can b reused one more time just wont have the health 1 2 punch it had the first time
the add a drop or 2 of lemon oil if not fresh slice lemon you need the oil in the zest , can use orange oil but lemon be better or use both
then add the honey and chill out watch walking dead duck dynasty or dancing kittens with lazer beams shooting from their eyes on the computer.
threw the day you do need rest so to much tea is bad
try drinking 1 drop of mint oil then 2 drop of lemon oil to 1/2 cup hot water and mix then wait for about 15 mins then add 1 cup of boiling hot water to that water and drink can add honey if you like , why wait 20 mis? because the mint oil is very strong and if you sniff it for the first time you will agree to wait 10-20 mins
CVS carriers these oils but try only a few before you go out and buy cases of the stuff
now i wasted some of your lives reading and trying to understand my madness and bad grammer spelling and what not wish yous all best of health this year and ones to come

Admin might need to put this else where i not sure this post is best in this section of forums


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

More home cooked meals and remedies by Gambit...... however one must always remember that Gambit is usually influence by distilled and "other" spiritual spirits. As well his recipes and products are spirit influenced as well. Ingest with caution, as some should only be taken by professionals.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Mine is a jug of wild turkey


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

my father used to drink the tea dark tea with honey and lemon and ginger but also added brandy a small shot
for me I never said anything about the brandy because I forgot
plus 1 shot of anything is to much for me I was buzzed from 1 and half cider beers so I am shocked I even typed that well lol
other half of that bottle going to Korean style ribs for tomorrow.
back to the OP
night qil or how you spell it those are good but you need to have stuff in between good teas and yes good home made soup is best in my opinion.
but that's opinion of a crazy man


----------

